# Ok, let me have it. I'm ready to know what you think.



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me know what you guys think about my pup good or bad. He will be following in his parents footsteps and doing Schutzhund. We will try for his BH in November and going from there. Here is a link to his pedigree. 

A Diesel Vom Darland Haus pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very good looking pup!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old?

Nice masculine head, very good color. Flat withers with an ok topline. His croup should be longer and is slightly steep. Good angulation front and rear, but his upper arm needs to be longer. He has very good length of leg which should help his athleticism, but I would like to see more bone on a male.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, very nice head, beautiful color. Nice looking pup


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

On paper and in photo, very impressive pup.


"2000 BSP Champion and WUSV competitor Ernst Weinbergblick, is known throughout the world for producing strong, hard, exceptional working dogs both in sport competition and in police and military service." Chris Wild

More photos please!!!!oke:


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

lhczth said:


> How old?
> 
> .


He is 11 months in that photo. 

Thanks for the comments, keep them coming.


----------

